# R vs R5 autofocus



## einstein72586 (Sep 30, 2020)

Does the eye autofocus on the Eos r work with “large zone autofocus” method? If not, does it work on the R5?


----------



## Nelu (Sep 30, 2020)

einstein72586 said:


> Does the eye autofocus on the Eos r work with “large zone autofocus” method? If not, does it work on the R5?


It works very well with the EOS R and as expected, even better with the R5.
Additionally , on the R5 you also have animal eye AF.


----------

